#  Schulmedizin >   bakterielle Infektion >

## spokes

Hallo,  
ich hab da eine Frage.  
Letzte Woche ist bei der gyn. Vorsorgeuntersuchung ein Abstrich gemacht und nun ist das Ergebnis da, es ist eine bakterielle Infektion festgestellt worden. Ein Rezept mit dem entsprechenden Medikament ist zu mir nach Hause geschickt worden. 
Nur: ich bin gerade 450km von dem Rezept weg, sprich im Urlaub und bin erst Dienstag Abend wieder zu Hause.  
Jetzt meine Frage: Radfahren (ja, ich fahre auch im Winter), Sauna, Schwimmbad stehen eigentlich hier auf dem Programm.  Kann ich das machen? Vor allem das Radfahren bei der Kälte, das frage ich mich, ob das geht.  
Gruß 
spokes

----------


## kaya

Solange Du keine akuten Beschwerden hast, kannst Du eigentlich alles machen, was Du möchtest. Dass Du Dich dementsprechend warm anziehen musst, brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen.
Wenn Du akute Beschwerden hast, kannst Du auch am Urlaubsort einen Arzt aufsuchen, der kurz mit Deiner Gynäkologin telefoniert und Dir dann vor Ort das Antibiotikum nochmal rezeptiert. 
Einen schönen Urlaub noch...

----------


## spokes

ich komme aus dem Rheinland. Da ist heute keiner mehr bis Dienstag telefonisch erreichbar  :Grin:   
Habe aber keine akuten Beschwerden.

----------


## kaya

Ah ja, is ja Karneval... 
Falls Du Dir Sorgen machst, kannst Du die Problematik auch mit einem Arzt vor Ort besprechen und fragen, ob er Dir ein entsprechendes Antibiotikum rezeptiert.

----------

